# Possible Problem With Hypoaspis miles (Predatory Mites)



## snakezen (Sep 25, 2004)

Dear Forum Members,

The problems with parasitic mites has been frequently posted and reviewed by many in many different areas of the forum.  As discussed variously in the forum a method for controling or eliminating pest mites is through the use of Predatory Mites (Hypoaspis miles).  I recently ordered a quantity of Predatory Mites for research purposes. Upon reading the online information bulletin regarding the Predatory Mites, (http://www.biconet.com/biocontrol/infosheets/hypoaspisBulletin.html), I discovered that Predatory Mites are shipped with what may be parasitic mites used as a food source.  The bulletin discussed so-called "food mites" are likely a biproduct of how they are bred and maintained for shipment (see the section under Product Information in the bulletin).  If these food mites are indeed parasitic mites, and not some harmless mite species used as a food source, this seems to contraindicate the prophylactic use of Predatory Mites when no parasitic mite infestation is present, i.e. if the food mites are parasitic mites then treating the tank prophylactically may introduce Predatory mites.


----------



## snakezen (Sep 27, 2004)

*No Problem With Hypoaspis miles (Predatory Mites)*

Dear Forum Members,

I received this response from the director of the Biocontrol Network, provider of Hypoaspis miles (Predatory Mites):

The "food mite" included with the Hypoaspis is Tyrophagus putrescentiae, a common food mite. This mite is commonly found on cheeses, grains and other household foods. Tyrophagus is not a pest in reptile or invertebrate habitats. 

The Hypoaspis will eat Tyrophagus or any other mite it can catch, so if you inadvertently introduce Tyrophagus to your cages along with the Hypoaspis, the Hypoaspis will likely consume the Tyrophagus to extinction while also consuming the Ophionyssus (snake mite). 

There are only enough Tyrophagus in the Hypoaspis container to keep the Hypoaspis fed for 3-6 days. After a week in the container, the Hypoaspis will start to eat each other. Therefore, the Hypoaspis population in the container is increasing for the first few days after delivery, maybe a week. Thereafter, the population in the jar will decline. It is best to use the full container within two weeks.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to write or call.

All the best,

Eric W. Acosta - Director
Biocontrol Network
Bio-rational Alternatives for an Ever Shrinking Planet


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 27, 2011)

I apologize if I ask this information on a topic left for many years but I found the topic of personal interest. I have a breeding  of mantids and Trichorhina tomentosa (White Dwarf Jungle Isopoda).
Unfortunately, within the substrate of mantids and that of T. tomentosa were born many mites. For this reason I bought the Hypoaspis miles (but I have not opened the container at the moment): I heard that kill the mites and also eat decaying substances without harming other organisms. 
-is true?
-The Hypoaspis miles can live in the same substrate with T. tomentosa?
-The Hypoaspis miles can live in the substrate of the mantis?
- I have also heard that must be handled with gloves and masks, is not it? They are so dangerous to humans?

Thank you for your attention, regards!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 28, 2011)

I have used them from the very same company for over a decade with no problems in any way. I do think they are a very good way of keeping down the populations of "hostile" mites in your tanks no matter what you have.


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks mate for your info.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 30, 2011)

I had to look up the T. tomentosa to know what they were but ...I do not BELIEVE (as I am not a biologist) it would be a problem, but I think they may cohabitate if not just go up and down in population, tell me if you notice anything.


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure, I will. See all later


----------

